# Breitling SAS Military Watch



## aden (Jun 18, 2016)

This is a picture of a special edition Breitling/SAS watch. It bares the SAS wing dagger logo and is issue number 195 of 250. My friend purchased this from the army for himself to mark his achievements and the end of a long 23 year career in the military, so as you can imagine it has an enormous amount of sentimental value to him and the family.

Unfortunately the watch has gone missing and we are unable to find it anywhere. My friend is offering a £250 reward for its return or if anyone has unknowingly bought it off somebody else, then he will pay you exactly what you paid for it absolutely no questions asked.

We are not interested in who or where it has ended up, our sole concern is that it is returned to its original owner. If anyone has any information what so ever it would be hugely appreciated if it could be passed forward. It really does mean a lot to us as it was an intended family heir loom. thank you

if someone would like to anonymously give information then either email me at [email protected] or call 07555347317














http://i97.photobucket.com/albums/l238/terryaden/13466271_10153867839050817_1314983519694005349_n_zps5nti5lff.jpg][/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2016)

good luck with your search, i really hope you find it

social media is a powerful thing so get posting on every site you can and not just watch sites.....facebook, twitter etc ...........everywhere ! and obviously watch ebay :yes:


----------



## aden (Jun 18, 2016)

Thank you very much, my friend is absolutely gutted and we are using everything we have to find the watch.


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

When you say missing, was it stolen? In which case, have you checked your local cash converters etc?


----------



## Mr Rogers (Jul 30, 2016)

Sad news, especially with the watch having such a history. Good luck with the search.


----------



## revilo (Jun 5, 2008)

Really sad story, hope they get it back!


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

That really sucks.

I'd try over in these two forums too... The Breitling one has been known to see a dodgy watch or two and TZ is pretty huge. Good luck fella :thumbsup:

http://breitlingsource.com/phpBB2/

http://forum.tz-uk.com/forum.php


----------



## Nobbythesheep (Apr 23, 2016)

We'll keep our eyes open here. Good luck with it.


----------



## Akhila Bale (Sep 19, 2016)

Hmmm,very sad about that but you keep on searching in all social media sites as well as watch forums.....


----------

